# Dinnerware



## ms. b (May 13, 2008)

Quick question. I'm catering a buffet dinner at a yacht club. My client wants to use disposables (I HATE using disposables!!). Can anyone recommend something that still looks somewhat elegant that's disposable.:roll:

Thanks!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I spent the first 2 years of my business using my own platters etc. I now use disposables all the time. My stuff was nicked so often plus i had to pick it up and wash it. Still, I hated the idea of using disposables. 
Go Online and spend some time checking out whats available. If it seems a bit pricey, just consider the time you are spending picking up your own stuff and washing it. £ for £ it has proven to be a sound investment as my time is valuable.Also there are some lovely products out there. Its the food presentation that will speak for you.


----------



## ms. b (May 13, 2008)

Thanks! I guess I'll get over it. I just hate setting up a nice buffet with nice looking chafers, platters, etc., and then the guests are using plastic plates and cups!


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

We frequently shop at a GFS Marketplace. They have disposables that are anything but your standard Chinet paper plates. The flatware looks like stainless steel but it is plastic. I don't know all the locations of GFS but surely there is another foodservice supplier that carries the same kind of stuff.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

if its just plates and such you are looking for rather than buffetware, there are actually ones that look like china until you pick them up. They come in bothwhite with silver trim (like silver rimmed china) and ivory with gold trim 

they are available through costco in one of the colors and possibly bj's but also you can order them through a company called Fox Paper out of brooklyn ny which can ship to you. Fox also sells disposable wine and champagne glasses that are fairly nice for disposables (although the cost of all these items are marginally less than renting real china - and you have to factor in extras since people do treat them as what they are - *disposables* duh

also fox sells the plastic flatware that looks like silver - called reflections.

good luck

I usually talk my clients into renting china and silverware (I own the silverware as it is easy to store and handle) because I find the price difference is minimal and the look so much nicer with real 
as well as the enivironmentally friendly arguement.


----------

